# COFFEE



## stillhunterman

Seems I am not much good without it, not to mention my affection for it. Will be doing a couple of spike camps this year and not packing my 'gear' to do justice to a good cup of brew. Options... Via sucks. Common instants suck. I know there are a few aficionados on the site, chime in guys and gals! Anyone ever try DARKTIMBER COFFEE CO.?

https://www.darktimberco.com/


----------



## .45

I've been stuck on Black Rifle Coffee Company coffee lately. They have a few interesting names that go with their coffee.....Silencer Smooth, AK-47, Caffeinated as F***. And the names all fit. Dang, that SS is good sh*t. 
They are a local company with some fine people and goals. You really should check 'em out. 
If I make it out this year the SS is the first thing on the list.

Take you're coffee pot stillhunterman, it'll be worth it.


----------



## stillhunterman

.45 said:


> I've been stuck on Black Rifle Coffee Company coffee lately. They have a few interesting names that go with their coffee.....Silencer Smooth, AK-47, Caffeinated as F***. And the names all fit. Dang, that SS is good sh*t.
> They are a local company with some fine people and goals. You really should check 'em out.
> If I make it out this year the SS is the first thing on the list.
> 
> Take you're coffee pot stillhunterman, it'll be worth it.


Haha .45 you were at the top of my 'aficionado' list... Heck ya will give BBCC a try, thanks! I can always go without food, so packing my pot is still a viable option. One must have priorities...


----------



## Fowlmouth

Folgers coffee in the tea bags ain't half bad...Definitely not a gourmet coffee, but easy to pack in and prepare. Of course you still have to take something to boil water in. Ah hell just take a coffee pot and brew your favorite blend.


----------



## Critter

Take your pan that you boil water in and throw in a handful of your favorite coffee and let it simmer for a few minutes. Then just strain it through a coffee filter to drink.


----------



## BPturkeys

Critter said:


> Take your pan that you boil water in and throw in a handful of your favorite coffee and let it simmer for a few minutes. Then just strain it through a coffee filter to drink.


Awe, boiled coffee. Harkens me back to my dear old Swedish grandmother. She'd start out each new week with a 3/4 full sauce pan on the front burner of the stove. Each day she would just add a little new coffee, more fresh water and boil it up for a while, never removing the old grounds. By the end of the week...wow, whole new meaning to the word "cup 'o mud".


----------



## Critter

I think that it is funny at times when we go camping and friends have to fire up their generators so that they can brew their coffee with their drip coffee makers. They then poor it into a percolator type of a pot before they come out to the campfire. I actually wonder if they know that they can brew that coffee in the percolator. 

But back to the subject, I have always when backpacking just boiled my coffee in the one pot that we usually bring. Sometimes I would tie the coffee up in a piece of cheesecloth to keep the grounds together but if you boil it and then let it settle a bit you can brew some pretty good coffee that way. 

On my trip to Africa a couple of years ago one of the hunters that went with us wanted his coffee every morning. We went into a very remote village on horseback for a night and all he took was some coffee. He boiled some water and placed the coffee into a piece of cloth and then poured the hot water over the grounds and let them seep into the can for his morning brew. 

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## wyogoob

Coffee is life. This is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## hondodawg

Not really a big coffee drinker but I imagine camp coffee is something like this.

Side note I meet Mr. Rollins this year in Elko. Truly a gentleman and has a awesome cowboy cook book.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH

I can't imagine hunting or camping without coffee.


----------



## .45

hondodawg said:


> Not really a big coffee drinker but I imagine camp coffee is something like this.
> 
> Side note I meet Mr. Rollins this year in Elko. Truly a gentleman and has a awesome cowboy cook book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good info here. When we used to screw around in Goobie's country we cooked coffee similar. But we called it sheep herders coffee.

I gotta go make a cup...;-)


----------



## martymcfly73

You can't beat Black Rifle. Local, veteran owned business. Their goal is to hire 10k vets. Support them and the other companies they house. In fact we're introducing some of their former Green Beret execs to fly fishing this week as a thanks for your service. And the coffee is amazing!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

As a kid I took a fresh pot of coffee and ran it through some fresh grinds, then took that potent coffee and ran it through another batch of fresh grinds. Then I drank it. 

I had terrible runs and a stomach ache for half the day. 

I don't know why I just told you that.


----------



## sawsman

Hazelnut.

.


----------



## Jedidiah

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01J4GX8K...t=&hvlocphy=9029717&hvtargid=pla-305334061179

Store a ziploc bag full of grounds in the body. Highly recommend getting the stainless steel replacement filters, coffee is 10X better when you don't have the oils trapped in paper filters.

Also, do the upside down long-steep method.


----------



## .45

sawsman said:


> Hazelnut.
> 
> .


LOL, how long ago did that happen? 14 years or so? Still fresh on my mind you jerk !


----------



## LostLouisianian

I love my keurig. In fact, sitting here sipping my morning cup as I type.


----------



## stillhunterman

LOL.... Thanks for the input fellers, glad to see I'm not the only one with an addiction to the fine brew. Some real good info here to disseminate!


----------



## Critter

It takes a very long extension cord to get that Keurig to brew coffee on a back pack trip, or you can always pack a generator.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> It takes a very long extension cord to get that Keurig to brew coffee on a back pack trip, or you can always pack a generator.


You don't have the solar powered version?


----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


> You don't have the solar powered version?


Even those get heavy


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm a MJB guy, probably because that's what my Dad always brewed. No matter what kind of coffee you prefer, I don't think anything beats a stove top percolator coffee pot.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm a MJB guy, probably because that's what my Dad always brewed. No matter what kind of coffee you prefer, I don't think anything beats a stove top percolator coffee pot.


It does put a pleasant aroma in the home doesn't it? Crap now I gotta go out and get me one for camping.


----------



## Airborne

Sinners...

I know the OP didn't like instant but starbucks makes some pretty good instant stuff and I have found it's delicious when out backpacking. Plus you can't beat the weight.

https://www.amazon.com/Starbucks-Italian-Coffee-Single-Packets/dp/B004JPWY9W

Yeah--I know it's a lot on the hippy side but it tastes good and is easy.


----------



## 3arabians

Airborne said:


> Sinners...
> 
> I know the OP didn't like instant but starbucks makes some pretty good instant stuff and I have found it's delicious when out backpacking. Plus you can't beat the weight.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Starbucks-Italian-Coffee-Single-Packets/dp/B004JPWY9W
> 
> Yeah--I know it's a lot on the yuppie side but it tastes good and is easy.


fixed it for you.


----------



## sawsman

But seriously for me.... black and strong. Strong enough to float a horseshoe in it.

No cream, sugar or that fancy, wancy, macchiato stuff.


----------



## Critter

Just remember that Starbucks are anti gun and anti hunting.


----------



## Fowlmouth

sawsman said:


> But seriously for me.... black and strong. Strong enough to float a horseshoe in it.
> 
> No cream, sugar or that fancy, wancy, macchiato stuff.


I agree! Who would destroy a perfectly good cup of Joe by adding all that other stuff? Sacrilegious if you ask me.;-)


----------



## wyogoob

*I'd be a bazillionaire if I didn't have guns or hunt.*



Critter said:


> Just remember that Starbucks are anti gun and anti hunting.


It's no wonner them Starbucks dudes got so much money.

.


----------



## sawsman

I think the best coffee I can remember having was some fresh beans we brought home from a trip to Hawaii. They were oily and sticky from what I remember. I can't recall the brand. Fresh ground - good stuff!


----------



## Critter

I just wished that I could find some coarse ground coffee anymore. It seams like all the stores carry is fine grind for drip coffee makers.

I guess it is time to just buy the beans and get my grand dads old coffee grinder out and go to work.



Wow two top of the pages and I didn't even notice. 

I'm slipping.


----------



## Pumpgunner

Fellas, we're lucky that we have one of the world's best coffee roasters right here in Utah-Cafe Ibis. I've drank coffee in 5 countries and many states and their roasts stand up even or above with anything else out there. We always pack some of their stuff with us on camping and hunting trips-can't beat it! Add a shot of Bulleit bourbon to it at the end of the day and it's heaven in a cup......


----------



## 3arabians

Pumpgunner said:


> Fellas, we're lucky that we have one of the world's best coffee roasters right here in Utah-Cafe Ibis. I've drank coffee in 5 countries and many states and their roasts stand up even or above with anything else out there. We always pack some of their stuff with us on camping and hunting trips-can't beat it! Add a shot of Bulleit bourbon to it at the end of the day and it's heaven in a cup......


You had me at bulleit bourbon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman

sawsman said:


> But seriously for me.... black and strong. Strong enough to float a horseshoe in it.
> 
> No cream, sugar or that fancy, wancy, macchiato stuff.


Yup. But man, now with stomach issues, I brew mine to where the horseshoe just kinda hovers a bit, just off the bottom of the pot.


----------



## Dunkem

I still have my dads old campfire perculator, bottom and 1/4 up the sides is permanant black from the fire---best coffee ever!! :tea:


----------



## wyogoob

*No, it does not taste like staples.*



sawsman said:


> I think the best coffee I can remember having was some fresh beans we brought home from a trip to Hawaii. They were oily and sticky from what I remember. I can't recall the brand. Fresh ground - good stuff!


Speakin' of Hawaii, Kona is my favorite coffee flavor.

Want fresh coffee while backpacking?
Just before leaving grind up your favorite coffee beans and put the fresh ground in tea bags. Staple a piece of string on if you like:


----------



## stillhunterman

What a cool idea goob! Thanks!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Now if he could just help me figure out how to "reload" those dam Keurig cups. Well goobmeister....how bout it? Right now it runs me about 32 cents each time I make a cup.


----------



## wyogoob

Pumpgunner said:


> Fellas, we're lucky that we have one of the world's best coffee roasters right here in Utah-Cafe Ibis. I've drank coffee in 5 countries and many states and their roasts stand up even or above with anything else out there. We always pack some of their stuff with us on camping and hunting trips-can't beat it! Add a shot of Bulleit bourbon to it at the end of the day and it's heaven in a cup......


Where could I get Cafe Ibis coffee?

.


----------



## wyogoob

*You put a price tag on good coffee*



LostLouisianian said:


> Now if he could just help me figure out how to "reload" those dam Keurig cups. Well goobmeister....how bout it? Right now it runs me about 32 cents each time I make a cup.


32 cents? Is that bad?

I don't see the Keurig coffeemakers in the construction and turnaround trailers like I use to. Might be the fact that they're a little spendy. They make great-tasting coffee though and they're still popular.

Try these things. I put fresh ground coffee in these refillable cups and then just wash them out. I always carry 2 of them and usually end up gifting one to a work mate. Sometimes I'll put coffee in the tea bags first. Makes it easier to clean the screened cups when we don't have running water in the office.


----------



## Pumpgunner

wyogoob said:


> Where could I get Cafe Ibis coffee?
> 
> .


If you find yourself in Logan, you can pick up whatever you want right at the store on Federal Avenue. If not, you can mail-order straight from their website here-https://www.caffeibis.com/buy-coffee


----------



## wyogoob

Pumpgunner said:


> If you find yourself in Logan, you can pick up whatever you want right at the store on Federal Avenue. If not, you can mail-order straight from their website here-https://www.caffeibis.com/buy-coffee


thanks

.


----------



## .45

FWIW stillhunterman.....don't rely on anybody bringing what you need. I fell for that once, 5 hours away from a store, middle of nowhere. My heart sank when I heard the coffee is in the 'bag'. Jeez, real coffee don't come in a 'bag' ! And it was Hazelnut to boot. Longest, orneriest three days of my life...


----------



## ridgetop

This is a little off subject but I think it still relates. When I was scouting for my bighorn sheep in 2010. I got in contact with a local from Grantsville that had an established backcountry camp on the Stansbury's but due to the huge fire in 2009, his camp burned up. He didn't seem all concerned about the loss of his tent, food, sleeping gear and several gallons of water but he was very upset about loosing his favorite coffee pot. lol


----------



## stillhunterman

.45 said:


> FWIW stillhunterman.....don't rely on anybody bringing what you need. I fell for that once, 5 hours away from a store, middle of nowhere. My heart sank when I heard the coffee is in the 'bag'. Jeez, real coffee don't come in a 'bag' ! And it was Hazelnut to boot. Longest, orneriest three days of my life...


Lol... Been there done that .45, and I learn from my mistakes. Will be packing ALL my priority gear, and the java is top of that list! ;-)


----------



## Critter

Years ago I took a trip to Lake Powell with a few friends. They said that they had everything covered so I didn't worry about anything besides what I really wanted to bring. When it came time to eat lunch one of them opened up his cooler to get us some sandwiches. He didn't ask what we would like but just handed them to us. They were horseradish and lettuce on bread. No meat or anything else. After that I brought my own.


----------



## sawsman

stillhunterman said:


> Lol... Been there done that .45, and I learn from my mistakes. Will be packing ALL my priority gear, and the java is top of that list! ;-)


What he didn't mention was he ate the best food in his life and didn't even have to cook! :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman

sawsman said:


> What he didn't mention was he ate the best food in his life and didn't even have to cook! :mrgreen:


I kinda figured there was a bit more to the story! 8)


----------



## wyogoob

*coffee press*

Then there's coffee presses. They make a fine cup of coffee but are kinda complicated and slow. I used one backpacking for a number of years.

Haven't used this for a while:


Kinda complicated. Who cares, lets make some espresso::


I drank all the espresso and the wife had to duct tape me to a chair:


----------



## wyogoob

Back when I didn't care how much my pack weighed I carried an insulated water bottle. Instead of sitting around at camp drinking coffee I would just fill the bladder with hot coffee and boogie down the trail. The thing is really handy on short trips too like cleaning litter from roads, sitting in a duck blind or upland game hunting.

I've had this a long time and don't know if they still make them or not:


----------



## backcountry

Are there people who get up at 3 am on a hunt and don't drink coffee? That's not human.

I do Starbucks Via in the backcountry. I get 26 of them for around $15 at Costco. No need for even a mug. Pour hot water into oatmeal packet for breakfast. Pour Via into remaining water in titanium pot and enjoy. No messy cleanup or grounds.
I can make breakfast.and coffee while packing day bag and getting dressed.

Use favorite ground beans in a Aeropress in my basecamp. Same method I do at home. Perfect balance between ease of pour over and taste of espresso. My family has cholesterol issues and paper filters absorb the nasty stuff that affects the bad cholesterol #s. I miss my espressos in the morning but not worth the health risk (they make a portable espresso system that is lightweight and fits in a hand) and the affordable Saeco I had died a few years back.


----------



## wyogoob

backcountry said:


> Are there people who get up at 3 am on a hunt and don't drink coffee? That's not human.
> 
> I do Starbucks Via in the backcountry. I get 26 of them for around $15 at Costco. No need for even a mug. Pour hot water into oatmeal packet for breakfast. Pour Via into remaining water in titanium pot and enjoy. No messy cleanup or grounds.
> I can make breakfast.and coffee while packing day bag and getting dressed.
> 
> Use favorite ground beans in a Aeropress in my basecamp. Same method I do at home. Perfect balance between ease of pour over and taste of espresso. My family has cholesterol issues and paper filters absorb the nasty stuff that affects the bad cholesterol #s. I miss my espressos in the morning but not worth the health risk (they make a portable espresso system that is lightweight and fits in a hand) and the affordable Saeco I had died a few years back.


Yeah, cool.

I think my Java Press is technically an antique.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Then there's coffee rub:


see:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/21450-coffee-rub-antelope.html


----------



## backcountry

WyoGoob,

I'll lend you my AeroPress to try coffee in if you "lend" me some antelope try the coffee rub on. I'll even pay the to/return shipping on the Aeropress. Deal?

I can't wait until I gain competency enough to regularly harvest wildlife.

PS...I do a coffee rubbed Tri Tip that is delicious so I can only imagine how good it is on wild game


----------



## wyogoob

Coffee Sponge










is not for pansies.

see:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/39303-coffee-sponge.html

.


----------



## wyogoob

backcountry said:


> WyoGoob,
> 
> I'll lend you my AeroPress to try coffee in if you "lend" me some antelope try the coffee rub on. I'll even pay the to/return shipping on the Aeropress. Deal?
> 
> I can't wait until I gain competency enough to regularly harvest wildlife.
> 
> PS...I do a coffee rubbed Tri Tip that is delicious so I can only imagine how good it is on wild game


Sure, do you ever get to Evanston? Mirror Lake Highway? Seems like I'm always up on the Mirror Lake Highway.

.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Coffee Sponge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is not for pansies.
> 
> see:
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/39303-coffee-sponge.html
> 
> .


Do not operate machinery for 3 hours after consuming Coffee Sponge.

.


----------



## Critter

Reminds me of a friend of mine that never drank coffee. 

He did however eat three or four tablespoons of freeze dried coffee crystals every morning. 

He usually was wired for a few hours after that.


----------



## backcountry

wyogoob said:


> Sure, do you ever get to Evanston? Mirror Lake Highway? Seems like I'm always up on the Mirror Lake Highway.
> 
> .


I couldn't dare follow through on such a one-sided deal in my favor.

Sadly, Cedar City isn't nearly as close to the North Slope as I would prefer. If I end up there this summer or fall I'll drop a line. Always willing to share a meal and stories in camp. "Sadly" most of my travel this summer is is going to be eaten up by a week rafting through the Selway River then a slow week driving home while I fly fish with my dad. Don't have enough quality time with my parents these day so I am taking advantage of that.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Anyone tried a Jetboil Grande Java Kit Coffee Press? The Jetboil stoves look pretty easy to pack and use....
https://www.amazon.com/Jetboil-Flas...&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=jetboil+coffee+press


----------



## wyogoob

*gdog has everything*



Fowlmouth said:


> Anyone tried a Jetboil Grande Java Kit Coffee Press? The Jetboil stoves look pretty easy to pack and use....
> https://www.amazon.com/Jetboil-Flas...&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=jetboil+coffee+press


gdog has that coffee press

.


----------



## PHall

These camping pourovers are fantastic:
https://www.kujucoffee.com/


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Some say "Sin water". I say, Nectar of the gods! I always have my morning... pot of coffee... or two. Getting up at O'dark 30, flopping out of a hammock on the side of a ridge during hunting season? I'll still make coffee. Yeah it'll be instant, but i'm still having some! Those rare times I'm just camping, then it's time to bust out the old sytle percolator, and shove that thing in the fire ring.

Coffee, the enduring habit I picked up in the as a young buck in a CE unit, and it was the all there was to drink. Maxwell house, good to the last drop.

and I'll just leave this here:


----------



## belenom

Yes, it's hard to go camping without refreshing coffee. I usually drink it all the time to keep me warm, too. Even if we sleep several people in each tent, I'm still the first to catch a cold. I have to get up at night to at least keep my limbs warm. I wish I could take my coffee machine with me on the hike from Top 7 Best Coffee Makers with Grinder - Coffee Informer to make coffee there. It would be cool if someone came up with battery-operated coffee machines so you could carry them around. That way, hikes would be so much easier for me.


----------



## andrew23

I really love coffee and also love to make it for my sweet heart


----------



## andrew23

I use coffee grinders as I love to use these fantastic machines as well as they are very helpful.


----------

